# Que es un canal en un circuito RF?



## juliansharp (Nov 1, 2009)

La idea es hacer un transmisor que pueda transmitir en dos frecuencias diferentes una de 1800 y 1950, pero no entiendo que es un canal que solo va poder sintonizar una de las dos frecuencias. 

Gracias.


----------



## NINOCHIP (Nov 2, 2009)

Por que no te explicas mejor. A que te refieres cuando dices "1800 y 1950"?. Va a transmitir en dos frecuencias y sintonizar una de las dos frecuencias?. Que es un canal en un circuito rf ????, si no sabes la respuesta a esa pregunta creo que no vas a poder realizar un transmisor o por lo menos saber como funciona. Creo que lo mejor es empezar construyendo un transmisor de FM 88-108 MHZ de no mas de 100 mW y estudiar su funcionamiento.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 2, 2009)

CANAL es lo mismo que cuando estudiaste la comunicación en el primario.. Hay un Emisor, un receptor, un mensaje, y un canal.

El emisor es el que emite un MENSAJE, y receptor quien lo recibe, y el CANAL será el medio por el cual ese mensaje es transmitido..

En un circuito RF, el canal viene a ser la frecuencia en la que se está enviando el mensaje. En tu caso sería un circuito capaz de transmitir en el canal de los 1800 y en el canal de los 1950 (Dios sabrá qué magnitud estarás manejando)Hz.


----------



## aguevara (Nov 3, 2009)

Puede ser el canal de la mancha, el canal de panama, el canal 10 de tv, o el canal del drenaje etc etc etc jejejeje


----------



## m3mho (Ene 14, 2010)

Venga, no hay por que ser groseros, ninguno de nosotros nació sabiendo estas cosas y en ocasiones es difícil encontrar la información o alguien que te oriente a obtenerla.


----------



## intecnica (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola....
vamos a hacer las cosas sencillas, o al menos lo intentaremos.... Un canal es la división de una banda en frecuencias fijas. Por ejemplo, si usas la banda de 27Mhz de radio, ten encuentras que va desde 26670 a 27405. Bien, si tienes en cuenta el espectro que utilizarás en una transmisión se puede dividir y la cosa es más fácil para todos. No es lo mismo que pedir a alguien que sintonice la frecuencia de 27125Khz que, "se ponga en el canal 14". Así, por normas internacionales te encuentras que esas divisiones suelen ser más anchas o estrechas, 5, 10, 12.5Khz para fonia (voz) mientras que, si has de transmitir video (por ejemplo PAL) necesitarás 5,5 Mhz. Por tanto, la separación entre los canales tendrá que ser igual o mayor al ancho que ocuparás. 
Así tienes los anchos de banda divididos en canales para el gran público (es una fácil de decirlo) como puedes ver en radio, por ejemplo la CB: 40 canales. La banda PMR (446Mhz) tienes 8 canales. 
Diferente es por ejemplo una banda de radioaficionados, cuando puedes transmitir y recibir de forma continua en la banda autorizada. De esta forma no hay canales en esas bandas dado que, según te he comentado tu transmisión es (teóricamente) en cualquier punto del dial: 7050 7051.1 7051.2 (depende de lo bueno que sea tu equipo) 

Espero haberte servido de ayuda,
Un saludo

y respecto a tu idea: 

a) necesitarás dos emisores 
b) necesitarás dos receptores 

hoy en día y dependiendo mucho de lo que precises y la banda, puedes tener dos receptores simultáneos trabajando con el mismo circuito. No es sencillo y hay que recurrir a la técnica de los receptores definidos por software. Este tipo de receptores pueden sintonizar una banda entera y, luego, tu discriminas la frecuencia de trabajo por medio de software. De esta forma, con la misma unidad receptora (hablo a grosso modo) podrias trabajar en dos frecuencias a la vez (o un mismo pc para varios receptores). El receptor sintoniza y, manda al PC un ancho de banda, luego la aplicación de control se encarga de filtrar y demodular. Algunas aplicaciones te lo permiten. Y también puedes virtualizar, ejecutando "a la vez" la misma aplicación.

Ten en cuenta que, si vas a monitorizar tendrás que demodular y precisarás un amplificador por cada canal escuchado (por no entrar en concentradores con prioridad, etc). Por eso te digo que, lo más sencillo son dos receptores.

Si nos cuentas un poco tu idea quizás podria ser más concreto...

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 15, 2010)

Por lo que dices, tienes un canal=frecuencia que transmita a 1800 y otro a 1950. Por otro lado deberas tener un sintonizador para el canal de 1800 y otro para el de 1950 En caso de tener solo un sintonizador para ambas, solamente podras sintonizar una u otra en la medida que el receptor te lo permita


----------

